# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Sustav isofix

## bruno

Pozdrav,

imam automobil godine proizvodnje 2008. koji nema bazu za isofix. Molim vas za informaciju da li su svi sutomobili nakon 2007. godine duzni omoguciti ugradnju sustava isofix i ako da, prema kojem zakonu ili propisu tj. na sto se mogu pozvati ako je to tocna informacija? Osim toga, u katalogu Romera pise da opel astre od 2004. imaju ugradjen isofix, a moja nema. Informacija koju je dao Romer je samo njihova preporuka ili? 

Sve ovo pitam jer sam jucer bila kupiti autosjedalicu i nakon sto smo u ducanu sve sredili kaze nam prodavacica da ipak provjerimo za bazu. Nije nam padalo na pamet da mozda nemamo mogucnost ali otisli ipak provjeriti i ipak nema?!?!?! Zovem jutros opel i oni ne znaju nista o tome, ni da li ima ili nema, i ako nema da li ima mogucnosti, a ako ima sto sad, koliko se ceka kosta, sto je potrebno grrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## puntica

ja mislim da se isofix ne može naknadno ugraditi, ili ima ili nema

i nije istina da svi automobili proizvedeni nakon 2007. MORAJU imati isofix, nikad čula za tako nešto, a znam da i neki noviji auti nemaju.

Jesi 100% sigurna da nemaš isofix? 100%?
u starijim autima se ni ne vidi, moraš gurnut ruku u prostor između sjedala i naslona, i tek ćeš onda biti siguran dal ima ili nema (u mom autu se UOPĆE ne vidi, iznenadila sam se kad sam skužila da ga imam). Napipat ćeš ga kao jedan (odnosno 2) pravokutni metalni okvir (a jesam lijepo opisala hahaha)

----------


## bruno

da, rastavili smo cijelo sjedalo... 100% sam sigurna...  iza sjedala koje se nalazi iza suvozaca postoje dvije rupice za koje pretpostavljamo da bi mogle biti mjesto u koja se naknadno mogu ugraditi metalni okviri... prodavacica u ducanu nam je rekla da je bila na nekakvim obukama vezano uz autosjedalice i sigurnost u voznji itd. i kaze da ce od 2014. svi automobili koji se preoizvedu morati imati ugradjen isofix, a da oni od 2007. moraju imati mogucnost ugradnje... isto tako da od 2007. vecina automobila i ima, ali recimo bmw nema (naravno ima mogucnost ugradnje)... pa sad nisam pametna... i skroz sam razocarana i ljuta....

----------


## spajalica

bruno razumijem tvoju ljutnju, ali kad dobro povezes sjedalicu pojasom, zbilja drzi i OK je. ali da dodm jednu vedriju tocku, da su te sjedalice jeftinije od onih sa isofixom  :Wink: 
znam da ne tjesi, ali eto treba geldati nekad i vedrije tocke.

----------


## bruno

nikako se ne mogu pomiriti s tim da auto proizvedeno 2008.godine nema ugradjen isofix niti ima mogucnost ugradnje ali, u biti su me najvise iznervirali u opelu koji nema pojma o cemu ja pricam niti mi znaju dati ikakvu informaciju... 

e sad, ako ce to zaista ispasti tako da se moramo pomiriti s tim da od isofixa nista, molim pomoc oko odabira... u principu smo se odlucili za romer, ali koji njihov model (bez isofixa) bi bio najsigurniji i preporuka za kupnju? nema smisla kupiti Römer SAFEFIX plus (to je bila nasa odluka dok smo podrazumijevali da imamo isofix) i vezati je pojasevima?

hvala

----------


## daddycool

vjerojatno ima mogućnost ugradnje
i istina je da će za koju godinu svi automobili morati imati ISOFIX
sad još ne moraju
dodatna ugradnja može biti i jeftina i skupa, sve ovisi o proizvođaču i njegovoj politici
što se tiče romer modela, pogledaj ADAC testove, isprobaj sjedalo u autu i odluči

----------


## Sumskovoce

Meni nije jasno da li se u autu koji ima ISOFIX (Focus iz 2011) mora ugraditi ona nožica ispred zadnjeg sica (iza sica vozača/suvozača)?
Da li ta nožica zauzima puno prostora? Obzirom da nam trebaju dvije sjedalice, montirali bi jednu iza svakog sica (tako je, čini mi se, najsigurnije) Ispravite me ako griješim.
Ali tako je cijela zadnja klupa u autu zauzeta, nema prostora za 3 odraslih i 2 bebe u sjedalicama.

----------


## Anemona

Šumskovoće AS s izofiksom se kopča u isofix i OBAVEZNO u još jednu točku. 
Ta točka je ili a) nogica (znači AS ima nogicu) ili b) "špaga" - traka koja veže gornji dio AS i kopča se negdje u kuferu.
Mjesto gdje se kopča ova "špaga" je kod nekih automobila nespretno izvedeno, pa uvijek biram nogicu.

----------


## Anemona

Ako birate manje glomazne AS, obično između dvije AS stane odrasla guza.
Ako su obje AS prikopčane isofixom obično NE stane odrasla osoba između, jer isofix malo pomiče AS prema sredini, dok ju kod pojasa možeš pogurati više prema vratima.

----------


## puntica

2 bebe u isofix sjedalicama i 3 odraslih teško da stane u bilo koji auto, a da se odrasla osoba koja sjedi iza ne skupi ko bakalar LOL (ili je jako mršava, jedino što je svejedno komplicirano ući u auto preko sjedalica)

neke isofix sjedalice se montiraju s nogom a neke s kukicama iza sica.

one koje se montiraju nogom zauzimaju više mjesta, ali o autu ovisi dal će osoba koja sjedi ispred imati dovoljno mjesta ili ne. Nama je baza iza suvozaćevog sjedala, ali kad je suvozač MM onda jedva stane, koljena su mu do nosa :Lol:

----------


## puntica

eto, anemona je bila brža :D

ali rekle smo istu stvar, s tim da nije istina da se svaka sjedalica s isofixom mora kopčati još na jednu točku. Npr. sjedalice grupe 2 i 3 (busteri) nemaju ni nogicu ni špagu. Jer zapravo nemaju ni pravi isofix (iako se isto zove). Taj isofix za velike sjedalice služi samo da zadrži sjedalicu na mjestu dok je npr. prazna, ali ne pridonosi sigurnosti kad je dijete unutra, jer je za sigurnost zadužen pojas od auta.
Ispravite me ako griješim

----------


## Anemona

puntice, krivo sam se izrazila, mislila sam na svaku AS grupe I koju treba šumskovoće.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Jesus, žene hvala na odgovorima, ovo nisam očekivala  :Sad: 
Focus nije bogznašto velik auto. Sad imamo dvije PP sjedalice (0-13 kg, obrnute od smjera vožnje) i moje glomazno dupe stane među njih. Provučem se kad je jedna sjedalica vani, pa MM ubaci naknadno kad se ja smjestim. Da, puntice, stisnem se kao sardina u prenapučenoj konzervi. Nije udobno. Mislila sam da će sunce zasjat sa većom kategorijom sjedalica.

Što se tiče kopče u gepeku, na vidljivom je mjestu, brijem da bi se dalo lako vezat onu špagu. Radije nebih nogicu. Inače s malim sjedalicama su sjedala vozača i suvozača pomaknuta prema naprijed koliko god mogu (a da se MM i ja uspijemo sjesti, MM vozit - visok čovjek). 
Eh sad, glomazne i manje glomazne sjedalice - opet imam milijom pitanja. Kako to vidim/procijenim? Nemam još ni čistu ideju želimo li sjedalice 9-36 kg ili 9-18 kg (malci su veća djeca, brijem da će mi kategoriju 9-18 kg za čas prerasti) a ova druga kategorija 9-36 kg me brine jer su oni ipak mali (11 mjeseci i 11 i 12 kila) pa ne znam hoće li im bit primjerena ili ne.
Malo se vozimo, ali kad odemo želimo bit i komotni i sigurni. Željela bih kupit sjedalicu i stavit pitanje sjedalica ad acta. 
Potrošila bih cca 150 eura za svaku sjedalicu. Imate li prijedloge za mene?
Svaka pomoć je iznimno dobrodošla

----------


## puntica

ne brini, neće ti tako brzo prerasti grupu I  :Smile: 

Kako su motorički? jel se podižu na noge? hodaju?

----------


## spajalica

prvo nije "spagica" vec top tether, i izgleda kao i pojas od automobila. sorry malo me ova spagica nasmijala.

puntica istina je da fix kod bustera drzi samo sjedalicu fikisranom na mjestu, ali sad besafe ima fixom sjedalicu koja se nalazi na bazi i pri bocnom sudaru, buster rotira prema unutrasnjosti auta, te time dodatno stiti djete od bocnog udara. to nazivaju SIR

----------


## puntica

moja je mrvicu starija od tvojih (cca mjesec dana) ali je ne bih stavljala u kombiniranu sjedalicu, bar ne u ovu koju mi imamo (kiddy, nikako nije primjerena tako maloj djeci). Ima 10ak kila, jaje joj je još dobro po dužini, a i po težini ga nije prerasla, a i voli se voziti u njemu pa će do daljnjega i ostati u njemu  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

SUmskovoce, jedino sto ti mogu reci da ne kupujes onda Romerovu safefix, ta je sto bi MM rekao kao kokpit, em je teska, em ima nozicu em je siroka. 
sidro za top tether je bitno jako di je, u golfu je islo preko cijelog gepeka, a kod clija je puno bolje izevedn, nalazi se na dnu straznje klupe. tako da ima smisla uzeti ako ti top tether ne prelazi preko cijelog gepeka. mi smo jedan period imali jednu s nozicom, drugu s spagicom  :Laughing: 
kad smo isli na veci put sve nam je smetalo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anemona

> prvo nije "spagica" vec top tether, i izgleda kao i pojas od automobila. sorry malo me ova spagica nasmijala.
> 
> puntica istina je da fix kod bustera drzi samo sjedalicu fikisranom na mjestu, ali sad besafe ima fixom sjedalicu koja se nalazi na bazi i pri bocnom sudaru, buster rotira prema unutrasnjosti auta, te time dodatno stiti djete od bocnog udara. to nazivaju SIR


Ajde, nemoj ti meni dirati u špagicu, mozak mi ne radi.  :Laughing:

----------


## spajalica

vis cim prerastes spagicu vise ne zans ni kako se zove  :Cool: 

ovo ja da sumskovoce shvati da je sve prolazno, pa i te sjedalice, proleti, svega par GO se mucis

----------


## Sumskovoce

> ne brini, neće ti tako brzo prerasti grupu I 
> 
> Kako su motorički? jel se podižu na noge? hodaju?


Motorički su napredni, hodaju samostalno već dva tjedna (OK trče samostalno  :Laughing:  jer se boje da će pasti ako stanu) Stoje na nožicama po 10 minuta bez pridržavanja.
Ne vole obrnuti smjer od smjera vožnje, ne vide nas. Moramo pričat cijelo vrijeme da bi se oni osjećali sigurno. Plaču čim auto stane. Kad se upali auto smire se. I ja ih ne vidim, pa mi nije drago.
U jaje sjedalicama još uvijek sjede propisno (glavica ispod gornjeg ruba sjedalice, a nožice su preko sjedalice, ali to nije važno) ali planiram kupit nove sjedalice dok sam na godišnjem (dakle Božić - NG) i montirat ih naknadno. 
Spajalice - hvala ti na komentaru, ja bih i u dućanu pričala o špagici da me nisi obučila. Ova koju si predložila je od 4 godine (ta koja se rotira) pa mi ne ulazi u odabir. Ima li takvih u nižoj kategoriji? Znaš li kako se kreću cijene? 
Inače, ja sam zamislila kupiti ili Romer ili BeSafe. Jesam li na dobrom tragu?

----------


## Anemona

Mi imamo roemer i Besafe i nekako sve više naginjem Besafe.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Spajalice - dakle ovu ni pod razno http://www.britax-roemer.de/auto-kin...e/safefix-plus 

Anemona - koji model BeSafe-a imaš? Je li neki manji?

----------


## spajalica

> Ova koju si predložila je od 4 godine (ta koja se rotira) pa mi ne ulazi u odabir. Ima li takvih u nižoj kategoriji? Znaš li kako se kreću cijene?


sorry ako sam te zbunila ovo sam odgovarala puntici, na njen komentar o isofixu kod bustera




> Inače, ja sam zamislila kupiti ili Romer ili BeSafe. Jesam li na dobrom tragu?


jaja smo imali maxi cosi
sljedecu kategoriju smo imali Romer
a bustere imamo i Romer i Besafe.
ono sto ti je najbolje je vidjeti sjedalicu uzivo, opipati je, meni recimo Besafe imaju lijepsi materijal, meksi pod rukom, manje plastican od Romera, kod njih smo morali to nadoplatiti (uzeli smo tzv. Trendline materijal). kod Besafe isofixa imaju neki sistem s nekom sipkom, meni se cini da to zauzima puno mjesta, i klinci su okrenuti u suprotnom smjeru od voznje, mislim da ispfix nemaju u smjeru voznje, nek me neko ispravi ako grijesim. kod njih nema "spagice"
tako odi ti lijepo u ducan di imaju sjedalice, pogledaj uzivo svaku, jos ako imaju mogucnost da ih isprobas u autu ti je super, pa odaberi.

----------


## Anemona

> Spajalice - dakle ovu ni pod razno http://www.britax-roemer.de/auto-kin...e/safefix-plus 
> 
> Anemona - koji model BeSafe-a imaš? Je li neki manji?


Grupu I imam Roemer, prilično je glomazna, ali meni je bila odlična. Grupu II imam Roemer i Besafe i tu mi je Besafe puuno bolji.
Prijateljičina Besafe grupa I mi se čini manja od Roemera.

----------


## spajalica

> Spajalice - dakle ovu ni pod razno http://www.britax-roemer.de/auto-kin...e/safefix-plus


tu smo imali, sjedalica je super, ali ako imas dvije iste nece izmedju njih stati ni ona koja ima pola Angelinine guze (mislim na Jolie, da ne bude ne znam cije)

----------


## Anemona

spajalice i meni se čini da se Besafe kopča isofixom samo u suprotnom smjeru.

----------


## Anemona

Safefix plus smo i mi imali, meni je super, ali stvarno nema šanse da uguraš guzicu između.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Uf  :Sad:  
Zaključujem da BeSafe ima ljepšu tkaninu - nije podatak za zanemariti. Imaju li navlaku uz sjedalicu ili ću i to morat tražiti zasebno? 
Anemona - ako ti se BeSafe čini manjom, još jedan plus za nju. 
A cijene? Koliko ste platile svoje sjedalice?

----------


## puntica

tu imaš cijene za BeSafe http://minigreeny.com/oprema/autosje...ost_djeteta=75
i za grupu I i za kombinirane O+/I
i za ostale BeSafeice  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

ovdje imaš romerice http://www.magicbaby.hr/autosjedalic...tures_hash=V33

----------


## Sumskovoce

Tnx Puntice. I cijene su  :Sad: 
Bit će to potraga o kojoj će se pričati...

----------


## Beti3

Mi imamo ovu Besafe
http://minigreeny.com/oprema/autosje...resh-pink.html
Samo još svjetlije roza. Uz nju mogu dvoje odraslih bez problema sjediti, iza suvozača je. Stolica je visoka i cura lijepo vidi van, a kad zaspi, može se i nagnuti, ne previše, ali dovoljno. Lako se zakopčava, materijal je lijep i evo već dvije godine, a izgleda kao nova.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Super prijedlog Betti, baš sam na taj model bacila pogled, ali na neki dečkasti uzorak. Ali nije ISOFIX.
Koliko igra Isofix po pitanju sigurnosti?

----------


## Beti3

Nije isofix. Jaje je bilo isofix, ali za ovu veću stolicu ne bi bilo mjesta, ustvari možda i bi, ali nekoliko godina guranja na zadnjem sicu baš ne bi nitko lako podnio. Isofix je više komfor, nego sigurnost, barem kako su mi objasnili. Dobro postavljena i vezana stolica je jednako sigurna bio isofix ili ne. Valjda sam to dobro shvatila.

----------


## Franka 35

Ima li netko preporuku za autosjedalicu 0-18 kg s isofix sustavom vezivanja u oba smjera? hvala!

----------


## Cubana

> Ako birate manje glomazne AS, obično između dvije AS stane odrasla guza.
> Ako su obje AS prikopčane isofixom obično NE stane odrasla osoba između, jer isofix malo pomiče AS prema sredini, dok ju kod pojasa možeš pogurati više prema vratima.


Kad mi moramo prevesti još nekoga na zadnjoj glupi onda jednu sjedalicu otkopčam iz isofixa (ovu od 15-36) i mrvicu pomaknem u stranu.

----------


## superx

A mene zanima koji opel 2008 nema isofix, imali smo astru 2006 i corsu 2007 i obje su imale isofix na lijevom i desnom sjedalu otraga!?

----------


## Anemona

> Koliko igra Isofix po pitanju sigurnosti?


Isofix na neki način garantira da ne možeš fulati prilikom postavljanja AS.
Smatram da AS *ako je pravilno zavezana* pojasevima daje potpuno istu sigurnost.

----------


## Anemona

> Kad mi moramo prevesti još nekoga na zadnjoj glupi onda jednu sjedalicu otkopčam iz isofixa (ovu od 15-36) i mrvicu pomaknem u stranu.


I mi smo tako znali raditi kad smo trebali 3 AS staviti, to je ok, kao povremena situacija, ali ako je to nešto šro trebaš raditi često (tako sam shvatila šumskovoće), onda ni isofix nema smisla.

----------


## Anemona

> Ima li netko preporuku za autosjedalicu 0-18 kg s isofix sustavom vezivanja u oba smjera? hvala!


Do nedavno je na tržištu bila samo Besafe kao AS koja ide do 18 kg u oba smjera. Ne znam da li se pojavila još koja.

----------


## Anemona

> Mi imamo ovu Besafe
> http://minigreeny.com/oprema/autosje...resh-pink.html
> Samo još svjetlije roza. Uz nju mogu dvoje odraslih bez problema sjediti, iza suvozača je. Stolica je visoka i cura lijepo vidi van, a kad zaspi, može se i nagnuti, ne previše, ali dovoljno. Lako se zakopčava, materijal je lijep i evo već dvije godine, a izgleda kao nova.


Beti mogu dvije odrasle osobe jer je AS vezana pojasevima. Ako je vezana isofixom, onda je pomaknuta više prema sredini.
I onda kad imaš 2 AS vezane isofixom onda su to 2 AS pomaknute prema sredini. Nakon toga na sredini ostaje vrlo malo mjesta. Gotovo ništa.

Uz 2 AS vezane pojasevima i pomaknute maksimalno do vrata, na sredini ima mjesta da normalno sjedne čovjek prosječnih gabarita.

----------


## spajalica

Anemona sad si me raspolozila, jer ja stanem izmedju sjedalica  :Very Happy: , ali mi smetaju ramena. isla sam na put jednom ili dva puta tako, ali zbilja nije jednostavno i ne preporucam. sjedila sam izmedju duofixa i safefixa. 
ali sitina je da kad vezes sjedalice remenjem moze se napraviti malo vise mjesta izmedju njih. 

I sumskovoce lakse sjednes izemedju dva jajeta, jer su ramena slobodna, mozes se nasloniti, au sljedecoj kategoriji sjedalice, nema mjesta za njih i moras sjediti nagnuta prema napred. sto za voznju dulju nije najsigurnije solucija, u nekim autima se ne mozes ni vezati pojasom. treba o svemu razmislti dobro.

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona sad si me raspolozila, jer ja stanem izmedju sjedalica , ali mi smetaju ramena.


A čuj, spajalicu možeš svagdje ugurati. :Laughing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Anemona je u pravu, mislila sam da stalno jedno mjesto bude free na stražnjoj klupi.
Vijećala sam s MMom jučer, najvjerojatnije ćemo se odlučiti za sjedalice koje se fiksiraju pojasom, umjesto isofix sjedalica. Sve za malo više mjesta u autu  :Grin: 
A kako navodite da je sigurnost ista, svi smo na dobitku.
I sad još treba pronaći neke slim modele sjedalica.

----------


## superx

A zašto mora biti mjesto za još jednoga ako imate dvoje djece, kaj se vi vozite otraga sa svojima?

----------


## Anemona

> A zašto mora biti mjesto za još jednoga ako imate dvoje djece, kaj se vi vozite otraga sa svojima?


Možda se vozi, možda ima baku,... nebitno. Treba joj mjesta.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> A zašto mora biti mjesto za još jednoga ako imate dvoje djece, kaj se vi vozite otraga sa svojima?


Vozamo se sami u pravilu, ali što ako netko treba sa nama, bilo gdje? Moja mama, svekrva, šogorica? Nema šanse da u idućih 3-4 godine neće nikad nastat potreba da još netko dođe negdje sa nama. No way. 
Treba nam mjesta, a možda dopali i treći malac, tko zna  :Grin: 
Kako nas je krenulo, nikad više neću reći nikad  :Laughing:

----------


## Cubana

> Vozamo se sami u pravilu, ali što ako netko treba sa nama, bilo gdje? Moja mama, svekrva, šogorica? Nema šanse da u idućih 3-4 godine neće nikad nastat potreba da još netko dođe negdje sa nama. No way. 
> Treba nam mjesta, a možda dopali i treći malac, tko zna 
> Kako nas je krenulo, nikad više neću reći nikad


Ako nekoga vozite, otkopcas isofix I pomaknes sjedalice. 
Nije bas to tako cesto, zar ne?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ne znam da li će bit često...
Bacila sam oko na Britax Evolvu (jedna draga forumašica mi poslala link  :Kiss: ) - ovu http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=274336
Ima li itko? Neka iskustva me zanimaju

----------


## Anemona

Ima prijateljica, zadovoljni su, ali to ti je isto prilično glomazna AS.
To je kombinirana AS (ako se ne varam) one obično lošije prolaze na testovima. 

Nekako si mislim da nemaš ustvari nekakve velike razlike u veličini kod tih AS.

Meni je npr. Maxi cosi bila pomočna AS grupe I i ona stvarno je manja od Roemer, ali nju je dijete preraslo godinu dana prije Roemerice (po visini) i uopće je više nismo koristili, a ista grupa.

----------


## spajalica

> Ne znam da li će bit često...
> Bacila sam oko na Britax Evolvu (jedna draga forumašica mi poslala link ) - ovu http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=274336
> *Ima li itko? Neka iskustva me zanimaju*


to je kombinirana sjedalica i ja je ne bi ni u ludilu uzela za djecu oko godinu dana, drugo siroka, je dosta, imala sam je pa govorim iz iskustva.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Može objašnjenje oko kombiniranih AS? Prednosti su, čini mi se, financijske i logističke (samo jedna kupnja), ali po vašim komentarima sudim da to nije najbolja opcija. 
Šteta što je široka, baš to ne želimo.

----------


## Deaedi

> Pozdrav,
> 
> imam automobil godine proizvodnje 2008. koji nema bazu za isofix. Molim vas za informaciju da li su svi sutomobili nakon 2007. godine duzni omoguciti ugradnju sustava isofix i ako da, prema kojem zakonu ili propisu tj. na sto se mogu pozvati ako je to tocna informacija? Osim toga, u katalogu Romera pise da opel astre od 2004. imaju ugradjen isofix, a moja nema. Informacija koju je dao Romer je samo njihova preporuka ili? 
> 
> Sve ovo pitam jer sam jucer bila kupiti autosjedalicu i nakon sto smo u ducanu sve sredili kaze nam prodavacica da ipak provjerimo za bazu. Nije nam padalo na pamet da mozda nemamo mogucnost ali otisli ipak provjeriti i ipak nema?!?!?! Zovem jutros opel i oni ne znaju nista o tome, ni da li ima ili nema, i ako nema da li ima mogucnosti, a ako ima sto sad, koliko se ceka kosta, sto je potrebno grrrrrrrrrrrrr


Mi smo u auto proizveden 2007. ugrađivali Isofix. (Ford Focus). Imao je pripremu za Isofix (ne znam šta je to) pa su nam ugradili te kukice naknadno. Cijena ugradnje je bila cca. 200 kn.

----------


## Maruška

> Imao je pripremu za Isofix (ne znam šta je to) ...


Otprilike: metalna šipka koja se proteže širinom auta u području iza naslona stražnje klupe.

I mi smo naknadno ugrađivali Isofix.

----------


## Beti3

> Može objašnjenje oko kombiniranih AS? Prednosti su, čini mi se, financijske i logističke (samo jedna kupnja), ali po vašim komentarima sudim da to nije najbolja opcija. 
> Šteta što je široka, baš to ne želimo.


Neću komentirati kombinirane, nego samo ću reći da su moji dečki došli do 18 kg tek sa 6 godina, znači nepotrebno kupovati stolicu do 36 kg. (Jedino ako znaš da će imati puno kila  :Smile: ). Naravno da ovisi o djetetu.

----------


## Beti3

> Ima li netko preporuku za autosjedalicu 0-18 kg s isofix sustavom vezivanja u oba smjera? hvala!


Nemam pojma da li imaju isofix u oba smjera. Ova zadnja nema, jer ju imamo u drugom autu, ali ju pojasevi čvrsto drže.

http://www.svijet-beba.hr/romer_brit...__40-2--47.htm
http://www.svijet-beba.hr/bebe_confo...__40-5--27.htm
http://www.svijet-beba.hr/bebe_confo...__40-5--28.htm
http://www.svijet-beba.hr/nania-ferrari-basic-djecje_autosjedalice-0-18_kg-grupa_0-i__40-7--34.htm

----------


## alef

Mi imamo ovu

http://www.madeformums.com/reviews/c...seat/1057.html

Jako smo zadovoljni, ne znam da li postoji na Hr trzistu...

----------


## Anemona

> Do nedavno je na tržištu bila samo Besafe kao AS koja ide do 18 kg u oba smjera. Ne znam da li se pojavila još koja.


Vidim da sam ti krivo odgovorila. Ja sam se koncentrirala na oba smjera, a ne na isofix u oba smjera.

Želim dodati, nije isofix nešto toliko važno. Je lakše, ali nije i sigurnije*, ako imaš ispravno vezanu AS pojasevima.
*

----------


## Sumskovoce

Gledala sam filmiće na you tube-u o sjedalicama, čini me se da je vezivanje AS jednostavno. Ne vidim baš puno prostora za neispravno postavljanje.
Naravno da podrzumijevam da ću prije montaže pročitati upute i pogledat video upute za montažu, ako ih model sjedalice kojeg budem kupila ima online. 
Živjela sam u predrasidi da je isofix daleko sigurniji od običnog vezivanja pojasom - pao mi je mit. Opet sam na startu.

Betty - i moja kunjada kaže da neće baš djeca brzo preći 18 kg, ali, njena mala je tu kategoriju prešišala za čas (bila je bucka kao malena), a mali nema šanse - ima 3 i pol godine i nije ni blizu tih 18 kg.
A moji bucimiri imaju 11 mjeseci i nekih 11,12 kila. 
Ugl - ostavila sam se kombiniranih sjedalica, unatoč tome što mi još nitko nije odgovorio na pitanje zašto su kombinirane sjedalice loš odabir.
A sigurna sam da postoje tekstovi online. Ako itko naiđe - preporučam se  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> Ugl - ostavila sam se kombiniranih sjedalica, unatoč tome što mi još nitko nije odgovorio na pitanje zašto su kombinirane sjedalice loš odabir.


Moj laički odgovor je: na kombiniranim AS da bi dobili veliki raspon kilaže za koju odgovara ipak moraju ići na štetu nekog segmenta sigurnosti.

E sad, zašto, kako,... neka odgovore savjetnici - oni znaju.

----------


## superx

Ja mislim da su u tom slučaju najbolje rješenje sjedalice sa jastukom naprijed 9-36 kg. Ja to planiram uzeti svojo maloj jer je visoka a lagana, tj prelagana je za sjedalicu 15-36, ali su joj uha već visoko, najbolja mi je CYbex

----------


## daddycool

> Gledala sam filmiće na you tube-u o sjedalicama, čini me se da je vezivanje AS jednostavno. Ne vidim baš puno prostora za neispravno postavljanje.


kad bi ovo bilo istina ne bi mi imali preko debelo preko pola neispravno montiranih sjedalica na pregledima (u početku je bilo preko 90% ali je postotak zadnjih godina dosta bolji)

----------


## Anemona

> kad bi ovo bilo istina ne bi mi imali preko debelo preko pola neispravno montiranih sjedalica na pregledima (u početku je bilo preko 90% ali je postotak zadnjih godina dosta bolji)


daddycool, ja mislim da je to itekako istina, ali večina ljudi ne čita upute i ne smatra ekstra bitni ispravno vezanje AS. To je problem.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Slažem se s Anomonon. 
Daddy koje su najčešće greške u postavljanju sjedalica?

----------


## daddycool

nije dovoljno čvrsto postavljena
pojasevi autosjedalice nisu na ispravnoj visini
pojasevi autosjedalice nisu dovoljno stegnuti
pojas vozila ne ide ispravnom putanjom
sjedalica nije prikladna uzrastu

ne nužno tim redom

----------


## Juroslav

> nije dovoljno čvrsto postavljena
> pojasevi autosjedalice nisu na ispravnoj visini
> pojasevi autosjedalice nisu dovoljno stegnuti
> pojas vozila ne ide ispravnom putanjom
> sjedalica nije prikladna uzrastu
> 
> ne nužno tim redom


dijete neadekvatno obučeno
AS grupe 0/0+ nema dobar nagib
pojasevi AS budu presavinuti (i prekonekoliko puta)

etc.

----------


## Anemona

> nije dovoljno čvrsto postavljena
> pojasevi autosjedalice nisu na ispravnoj visini
> pojasevi autosjedalice nisu dovoljno stegnuti
> pojas vozila ne ide ispravnom putanjom
> sjedalica nije prikladna uzrastu
> 
> ne nužno tim redom


daddy, moraš priznati da je večina ovoga "nemar" roditelja. U uputama sve piše.

Samo želim reči da je AS vezana pojasevima jednako sigurna, ali naravno da idemo od postavke da je ispravno vezana.

Isto tako ti ne znače ništa svi isofixi svijeta ako dijete vežeš u AS neadekvatnu dobi i kilaži, u zimskoj jakni, ne zategneš dovoljno pojaseve,...

----------


## gog

concord ultimax isofix http://www.concord.de/de/#/produkte/...ultimax-isofix - moj favaorit, ali  isofix sjedalo sa nogicm se ne može na siguran način montirati u "obiteljski automobil" renault scenic, tako da ga nismo kupili

cybex sirona http://cybex-online.com/sk/carseats/sirona.html - kada je sjedalo okrenuto u smjeru vožnje, tada se dijeteveže sa onim jastukom, a ne sa remenima

----------


## gog

da li se planira, uskoro, pregled autosjedalica negdje u Slavoniji?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Isuse - pa to što daddy i Juroslav navode je čisti nemar!
Svaki put prije vožnje provjerim da li su pojasevio dovoljno stegnuti, da se ne savijaju, da su štitnici za glavu dobro postavljeni.
Dijete stavljam u sjedalicu bez debele jakne ili skafandera.
Jedino me sad mući pitanje da li je sjedalica dovoljno čvrsto postavljena - a to ću provjerit čim dođem doma.

Inača sam frik koji čita sve upute, od tostera do kolica - pa valjda zato služi Users manual - da se pročita

----------


## gog

zašto moja dva posta na ovoj temi nisu prošla autorizaciju?

----------


## gog

sada sam vidjela da su objavljeni - plavuša

sorry admin

----------


## daddycool

za pregled u slavoniji treba pitati slavonke. pregledi izvan zagreba nisu redoviti pa treba pratiti portal i forum.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Može koji komentar na Maxi Cosi Tobi? Dimenzije i lakoća uporabe?

----------


## daddycool

Moj ili pitas sve?
Postoje teme o toj sjedalici ako malo prolistas starije teme

----------


## Jesen u meni

gog, nažalost mislim da  u slavoniji pregled neće biti organiziran prije proljeća, jer se to radi na parkiralištima, a preko zime je prehladno. takvu sam informaciju ja dobila.
no, mislim da se, ako vam je hitno, možeš obratiti na mail istocna@roda.hr pa se probati dogovoriti za neki individualni termin.

----------


## Idnom

Imam Fiat Grande Punto, 2007. godište. Kupila sam ga rabljenog i nemam knjigu s uputama. Uskoro trebam kupiti AS I kategorije (9-18kg) pa me zanima ima li moj auto sustav isofix. Malo sam proučavla stražnje sjedište i uočila s lijeve i desne strane između sjedišta i naslona po dvije metalne ručice. Je li to isofix? Trebam li obratiti pažnju na još nešto ili se isofix sastoji od te dvije ručice? Ne bi bilo zgodno da kupim AS s isofixom pa da je ne mogu montirati.
Još jedno pitanje... Je li sustav montaže AS s isofixom sigurniji od onog s pojasevima ili je to stvar ukusa? Koji je vaš savjet (ako imam mogućnost isofixa) koji sustav montaže AS odabrati? Hvala!

----------


## Anemona

Idnom, da to je isofix.
Ja bih rekla da je isofix toliko sigurniji, koliko umanjuje mogućnost pogrešnog montiranja, inače smatram da je sjedalica *ispravno* montirana pojasevima jednako sigurna.

----------


## Idnom

Hvala Anemona na brzom odgovoru!  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

a obrati paznju i da su isofiks sjedalice skuplje. 
Meni osobno isofiks za sjedalicu 9-18 kg i nije nesto posebno potreban jer se ta sjedalica ne vadi i vraca stalno, vec stoji tako vezana. Dok recimo za ''jaje'' isofiks ima smisla jer se jaje cesto vadi iz auta i nosi kuci kad beba spava, ili se stavlja na kolica... Za 15-36 sjedalicu je isofiks isto super jer onda sjedalica ne plese kad se vozi prazna, tj ne treba ju dodatno vezati pojasom i kad dijete nije unutra.

----------


## Idnom

S2000, hvala na savjetu! Krecem u istrazivanje trzista!  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Sretno  :Smile:  obavezno isprobati u autu prije kupnje.

----------

